# Suomeksi: Accident waiting to happen



## ricardo_jokinen

How can I say this? 

Something in the context of "My car has serious problems" "*It's an accident waiting to happen"? 
*
Thanks!


----------



## sakvaka

I would translate it "Se on vaarassa aiheuttaa onnettomuuden/vahinkoa" (It's in danger of causing an accident/damage).


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Se saattaa hajota milloin tahansa."


----------



## Perkele

Auto on hajoamaisillaan.
The car is about to break up.


----------



## jonquiliser

Though all the suggestions mean "about to break", the English phrase is roundabout in a way none of them reflect. You might have to say it a bit differently in Finnish, but maybe something like "onnettomuus itämäisillään" (a sprouting accident) or "tuleva onnettomuus neljällä renkaalla" (a four-wheeled accident to be)? 

Native Finnish-speakers can say if they are remotely grammatical .


----------

